

Richard's guide to software development - radley
http://www.sandraandwoo.com/2012/11/19/0430-software-engineering-now-with-cats/

======
prometheuspk
This is quite a description.

But to be honest, I still have not found the best way to keep code flexible so
that it never turns into the mutant of what the Statement of Work intended it
to be.

Most of the time the clients don't have any idea of what they truly want, but
as seasoned software developers it should be our job to keep the bad ideas
clients propose out of the requirements.

